# Can PS3 out video via the HDMI direct to the LCD tv and simultaneously getting decoded audio to AVR?



## rentangz (Jan 24, 2008)

My Denon AVR 2805 does not have HDMI input but my Samsung LCD tv have HDMI. Can the new PS3 output simultaneously the video on HDMI direct to LCD tv and digital audio to the AVR?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Can PS3 out video via the HDMI direct to the LCD tv and simultaneously getting decoded audio to*

Yes it can but you not get any of the uncompressed audio in its raw form as it will be downconverted and output via coax or optical.


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Can PS3 out video via the HDMI direct to the LCD tv and simultaneously getting decoded audio to*

Oh yess it can. but you'd miss out on the oh so sweet sounds of uncompressed high bitrate audio. yum yummmmm. hehe I love the ps3 for it's versitility and it's ability to do so many things AND play games. 

thank you for reading my post


----------

